# Couple of recent purchases to report (I'm a size 30 to 34ish), and a fat foot shoe!



## AnnMarie (Mar 9, 2007)

Okay kiddies.... I recently purchased some new Old Navy stuff with no clue as to whether it would fit me, but since I've found their things run a bit large, I gave it a shot. 

I ordered these cotton babydoll (dresses, ha!). I ordered the brown print (show below) and a nice white with a beige swirl pattern (which seems to not even be shown anymore, so I don't know if they've sold out?). I ordered the 26 and figured the top (breasts) would fit, but the bottom might be a crap shoot - these are 100% cotton, no stretch fabric - but the back has some elastic/rouching built in.

I got them and it's the oddest garment ever. The bottom fits my belly/butt/hips, but JUST fits (waist 57 or so, hips about 73 - when I get them back I can try to get an actual garment measurement). I figured if I wanted to, if it hadn't fit, I'd just cut and seam the sides since it's so long, then I'd have plenty of room. I didn't need to do that, it does fit with a little bit of room to spare (sitting room). These only come in numbered sizes, and I ordered the 26. 

Here's the weird part... the top! It's HUGE, like super huge. The length from the shoulders to under the bust was about 6 inches too long for me, so the V-cross neck was totally open with the girls just hanging out there (and I don't mean the 'sexy cleavage' look, I mean - wow, why are you showing your boobs??). The bottom of the V which should be hitting around the bottom of my bra or just a smidge lower could be pulled all the way down to mid belly. The shoulders on this shirt/dress-thing are just HUGE. 

Granted, I'm a girl who wears my bra straps adjusted to the smallest size and if they stretch they fall off my shoulders, but this was really weird. I like the shirts so much that I asked my mother to take out the extra fabric at the top of the shoulder and sew a new seam for me... When we pulled it up that appeared to solve the "I can see your breasts" problem and also raised the (stretchy/rouched) back up a bit to cover my back bra strap... so that was a good fix. 

Anyway, sorry this is so disjointed, it was a confusing garment!... I just wanted to give my supersized sisters a head's up that these could work for you, but you have to do a little adjusting maybe. 

I'll make another post after this about the shoes and I'll post pics of me in the shirts when I get them back. 

View attachment on485236-00p01v01.jpg


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Mar 9, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay kiddies.... I recently purchased some new Old Navy stuff with no clue as to whether it would fit me, but since I've found their things run a bit large, I gave it a shot.
> 
> I ordered these cotton babydoll (dresses, ha!). I ordered the brown print (show below) and a nice white with a beige swirl pattern (which seems to not even be shown anymore, so I don't know if they've sold out?). I ordered the 26 and figured the top (breasts) would fit, but the bottom might be a crap shoot - these are 100% cotton, no stretch fabric - but the back has some elastic/rouching built in.
> 
> ...




we saw those on an old navy commercial the other day and my boyfriend said "you would look really hot in one of those." I didn't even bother looking for one because I figured with Old Navy it wouldn't fit anyway. Sure is cute though. Wonder if you just got a funky one or if they all fit that way?


----------



## crazygrad (Mar 9, 2007)

very cute dress!!

Dress, right? The pic looks really short. I mean, really really short. Like I see London short.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 9, 2007)

Okay, here's the fat feet alert: Tampa Walker by Propet

New style, thought they were moderately cute and not a type of shoe I can normally ever wear because my fat foot and ankle just won't fit in this style of shoe. 

I bought the 11 4E (last one in that size when I purchased it, not sure if they'll get more, etc) and it fits. I wasn't able to buckle up the ankle if I put the shoe on (strap is a bit tight for me since my ankles are so large and I couldn't see the buckle on the other side of my leg), but it has a bit of stretch at the buckle. If I fasten it on the last hole I can squeeze my foot through the opening and put the shoe on that way. It's cute with pants... I actually like it quite a bit and it's very comfy. 

I am taking them to the cobbler to add a hole to the ankle strap (I figure I'll need it in the summer if I swell a bit) and also to stretch out the part that goes up over my instep. It fits, but it's a bit hard, and I'm afraid it will give me a large blister all across my foot if I wear it as is. 

Okay, that's all I have to report right now... but I'll follow up with pics, and anyone else who's got a comment... please jump in!  

View attachment 6901-405431-p.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 9, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> we saw those on an old navy commercial the other day and my boyfriend said "you would look really hot in one of those." I didn't even bother looking for one because I figured with Old Navy it wouldn't fit anyway. Sure is cute though. Wonder if you just got a funky one or if they all fit that way?



No no, honey... they carry plus sizes. You would DEFINITELY fit in it if I can!! LOL


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Mar 9, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> No no, honey... they carry plus sizes. You would DEFINITELY fit in it if I can!! LOL




Think they carry them in the stores too or only online?? Supposed to be about 80 here this weekend and I'd love a cute little dress to wear out on Saturday night!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 9, 2007)

Damnit, AM, I think you bought the last size 26 in the brown one. TSK! 

*tempertantrum* I want the knit empire dresses so bad I'm fairly positive I'd do something illegal for the extra cash. AND the floral dress. AND the linen halter in blood orange. AND the baby dolls you took the last of. (just kidding of course!)


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 9, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> Think they carry them in the stores too or only online?? Supposed to be about 80 here this weekend and I'd love a cute little dress to wear out on Saturday night!



If you look at oldnavy.com you can find stores near you and it will list whether they have a plus section. If they do, I'd call and ask if they have them in store rather than wasting a trip.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 9, 2007)

I concur - Old Navy stuff can be HUGE (in a good way), more often than not. I've ordered a lot of tops, and a ridiculous number of the sleep pants - all big on me (which is fine). 

Unfortunately, I have this compulsion that I have to order the biggest size of everything (dates back to the days before Fat Stores), and I always forget to stifle what when I order from Old Navy.

Btw, this dress (again... dress? hah!) is reminicent of the Big On Batik tops that I LIVE in during warm weather. Well made, easy to wear - blousy enough to feel comfortable, but not so much that people ask you when you're due. The smocking highlights the bewbs wonderfully, and the straps are very bra-friendly. So for those of you frustrated at not finding the O.N. stuff in stock, perhaps that's an option.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 9, 2007)

AM-

I used to work in retail and I think I can guess why you had this problem. Lower end retailers like ON won't use fit models to size their garments. Some of them will have fit models that wear a 22, 28, 30, etc. and tailor those sizes by using a real life model. The same thing happens with taller women who are thin; the manufacturers assume if their waists are small then they must be short or "petite" all over and the wind up with cuffs that sit on top of their ankles.

In all likelihood with ON, they just took whatever the smallest plus size was and just exponentially sized upwards without considering the varitions in a SSBBW's figure. i.e. they assumed if your hips were X number of inches larger, they assumed your bust would also be X number of inches larger. Particularly in plus sizes, the manufacturers tend to discount the fact that some body parts such as the breasts will typically just not get too much bigger past a certain point, whereas the hips or thighs will.

Additionally, many manufacturer do not at all take into account the differences in "rise", i.e. distance from inseam to waist or in torso length, which is probably why the "V" that was several inches lower than you wanted it to be. Or, they may have figured that a wider torso translated into a longer one which is not always the case.


----------



## RedHotAva (Mar 9, 2007)

I tried on that style of dress from Old Navy in every pattern they had, both in a regular size XXL and a plus size 2X, and all of them looked like maternity dresses on me! I was shocked, because I thought the babydoll would flatter my tummy, but since I guess I lack much of a butt or hips, the skirt of it was WAY too roomy. I have to agree though, I love that they cut some of their garments so big. I can still wear the regular size XXL in all of their knit tops, which is fantasic since the closest ON with plus sizes is 2 hours away. Even though I went to the store specifically for those babydolls (of which I still want one!), I did end up getting 3 other adorable dresses that I am in love with now, all 3 being a regular XXL. I :smitten: Old Navy!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Mar 9, 2007)

RedHotAva said:


> I tried on that style of dress from Old Navy in every pattern they had, both in a regular size XXL and a plus size 2X, and all of them looked like maternity dresses on me! I was shocked, because I thought the babydoll would flatter my tummy, but since I guess I lack much of a butt or hips, the skirt of it was WAY too roomy. I have to agree though, I love that they cut some of their garments so big. I can still wear the regular size XXL in all of their knit tops, which is fantasic since the closest ON with plus sizes is 2 hours away. Even though I went to the store specifically for those babydolls (of which I still want one!), I did end up getting 3 other adorable dresses that I am in love with now, all 3 being a regular XXL. I :smitten: Old Navy!




I called my local store, they dont have the plus size babydolls  Maybe I'll try one of the regular sized ones though. One can hope, right?


----------



## RedHotAva (Mar 9, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> I called my local store, they dont have the plus size babydolls  Maybe I'll try one of the regular sized ones though. One can hope, right?



I just read your post in the pear ratio thread, and we have very similar measurements (you have a bigger chest than me, but other than that we're practically twins). I am sure you would fit into the regular sized ones (I just don't know how sizing changes when you have real boobs).


----------



## Butterbelly (Mar 9, 2007)

I just now saw this thread...I have that exact same dress that AnnMarie posted up above. I'm in love with it and can't wait to wear it soon.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 9, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Btw, this dress (again... dress? hah!) is reminicent of the Big On Batik tops that I LIVE in during warm weather. Well made, easy to wear - blousy enough to feel comfortable, but not so much that people ask you when you're due. The smocking highlights the bewbs wonderfully, and the straps are very bra-friendly. So for those of you frustrated at not finding the O.N. stuff in stock, perhaps that's an option.



I *adore* those tops...have them in black and pink. Fun, pretty, look good, comfy, boob-positive. Love 'em.


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 9, 2007)

Please give a report on how comfortable the shoes are after a few hours of wear. I'm searching for fisherman like sandals for the summer and a size 11 is my actual sized foot.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 9, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Please give a report on how comfortable the shoes are after a few hours of wear. I'm searching for fisherman like sandals for the summer and a size 11 is my actual sized foot.



Okay, it will be a while because they're already on the way to the cobbler. But I own two other pairs of Propet shoes and they are very, very comfortable. They're all made to be walking shoes, so it's sort of their "thing".


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 9, 2007)

That's a dress? Where does your ass go?


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 9, 2007)

d'oh! I didn't realize those were propets!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 9, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> That's a dress? Where does your ass go?



Personally, mine goes in the pants I'm wearing with the "dress". 

I don't know what girl over a size 10ish that would be able to use that as a dress, it's really short. The entire thing (even before I had the shoulders shortened) comes just to mid-thigh. If I had a wind or had to even remotely bend you're going to see EVERYTHING! It's basically a babydoll tunic for lack of a better term. 

Hell, I can't sit down in a knee length skirt and still actually be sitting on fabric, it's ass to chair with my backside.


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 9, 2007)

Those will look lovely with pants. Jeans, or even a nice black trouser for a dressier look. Purdy!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 10, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Those will look lovely with pants. Jeans, or even a nice black trouser for a dressier look. Purdy!



Yeah, the print in the picture is a brown backing, so I'm going to pair it with a brown pant and shoe.... should be cute!  

I think I'm going to wear it out tomorrow night.


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh brown! *fixes monitor contrast* even cuter. That will look very nice with your red hair as well. I'm forever trying to make my redheaded pal wear brown because it's such a pretty combo. 

Take pics! We want to see! Especially if you're going out, as I choose to live vicariously through people on the internet.


----------



## Cat (Mar 10, 2007)

Cuuuute dresses! Kind of reminds me of a couple from Anthropologie. 
Bonus round that it fits! And, of course we're waiting for pix, AM!!


----------



## elle camino (Mar 10, 2007)

i tried on a few of those 'dresses' at old navy today. i really wanted the black eyelet one to work on me, but alas. 
it's was full-on 'hey check it out i'm pregnant' action. all of them. 
i did walk away with like 10 tanktops, a new cute little polkadot nightie, and a black dress, though. so altogether successful.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 10, 2007)

That top is super cute! I sure wish they had the red print that they show on the site. Unfortunately the old navy near me doesnt have a plus size department  I might just have to use the picture as inspiration and make myself something similar to it


----------



## BBWTexan (Mar 10, 2007)

I should have stayed away from this board today... cause I'm in a shoppin' mood!

Just ordered this in black,

http://www.oldnavy.com/browse/product.do?cid=29915&pid=460731&scid=460731012

this

http://www.oldnavy.com/browse/product.do?cid=7240&pid=467794&actFltr=true 

and in the spirit of the holiday, 

http://www.oldnavy.com/browse/product.do?cid=5620&pid=460766&scid=460766002&actFltr=true

I hope it all works out and I hope it gets here before Saturday!

I must now put the Mastercard away and step back from the computer.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Mar 10, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Please give a report on how comfortable the shoes are after a few hours of wear. I'm searching for fisherman like sandals for the summer and a size 11 is my actual sized foot.




Toodles, have you tried buying mens shoes? I have very wide (fat) feet and find the width suits me better in mens. I recently ran across this sandal which might offer you an option. If you like Propet (and I do) here is another sandal that caught my eye.

I haven't looked other places, but I'm sure both are available through other sources.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 10, 2007)

First of all, AM those shoes are adorable. Secondly, I've never even thought to look in Old Navy. I pretty much stick to plus size stores and don't bother with "normal" clothing stores for fear of wasting my time. However, I'm going to have to check Old Navy out. Those little dresses looked very cute and perfect for summer.


----------



## Pink (Mar 10, 2007)

I am old navy addicted. 
Your right though some of their fits are just odd! I bought a babydoll top last year that had about 3 inches of space that my boobs were supposed to be crammed into and when I put it on it looked obscene. lol I wear it around the house though.
I love their online store. 5 bucks shipping is awesome and even if I find it doesn't fit just right I have a smaller than me sister to pass things on to.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 11, 2007)

ValentineBBW said:


> Toodles, have you tried buying mens shoes? I have very wide (fat) feet and find the width suits me better in mens. I recently ran across this sandal which might offer you an option. If you like Propet (and I do) here is another sandal that caught my eye.
> 
> I haven't looked other places, but I'm sure both are available through other sources.



I love Propet, but so few of their styles come in the 4E (listed for them as XX) width, it's really limiting... and super annoying. I wish they'd just make the majority of shoes up to that, at least the "cuter" styles they have.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 11, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> First of all, AM those shoes are adorable. Secondly, I've never even thought to look in Old Navy. I pretty much stick to plus size stores and don't bother with "normal" clothing stores for fear of wasting my time. However, I'm going to have to check Old Navy out. Those little dresses looked very cute and perfect for summer.



Thanks.  I thought they were a decent find for summer. 

And yes... try Old Navy!  You can get great deals online and stuff, and we have a whole other thread around here somewhere with people's opinions on fit.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Mar 11, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I love Propet, but so few of their styles come in the 4E (listed for them as XX) width, it's really limiting... and super annoying. I wish they'd just make the majority of shoes up to that, at least the "cuter" styles they have.




You are so right AnnMarie about so few of their styles come in the 4E. I just noticed the pair I linked don't  I guess I'm sticking to this pair I bought last year. They are really comfy and definitely wide enough.


----------



## Jellybean (Mar 11, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Thanks.  I thought they were a decent find for summer.
> 
> And yes... try Old Navy!  You can get great deals online and stuff, and we have a whole other thread around here somewhere with people's opinions on fit.



Has anyone else had trouble with the Old Navy website, or is it because I'm a Mac girl? I've tried it through both explorer and safari and it's slow as molasses and then not all the photos appears.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 11, 2007)

Jellybean said:


> Has anyone else had trouble with the Old Navy website, or is it because I'm a Mac girl? I've tried it through both explorer and safari and it's slow as molasses and then not all the photos appears.



I've surfed it from my Mac, but I use Firefox.


----------



## Jellybean (Mar 11, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I've surfed it from my Mac, but I use Firefox.



Ahhh, thanks for the tip! And nice to see a fellow Mac-user!


----------



## rainyday (Mar 12, 2007)

Jellybean said:


> Has anyone else had trouble with the Old Navy website, or is it because I'm a Mac girl? I've tried it through both explorer and safari and it's slow as molasses and then not all the photos appears.



On a Mac and problems here too. I get java messages with both IE and AOL's browser. With Firefox I can add items to my shopping bag, but each time I do Firefox crashes.


----------



## Jes (Mar 12, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Damnit, AM, I think you bought the last size 26 in the brown one. TSK!
> 
> *tempertantrum* I want the knit empire dresses so bad I'm fairly positive I'd do something illegal for the extra cash. AND the floral dress. AND the linen halter in blood orange. AND the baby dolls you took the last of. (just kidding of course!)



i bet you'd look amazing in orange.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 17, 2007)

AM, thanks for posting that shoe link (for the Propet Tampa). Got a pair and love them. Just checked today and Zappos has them in brown and black as well now.

Also, have you seen this new Propet shoe? Only goes up to WW, but maybe the top gusset would open wide enough to work for you. They also come in a mint and a blue that are a little less bright.

http://www.zappos.com/n/bs?q=shorelite


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 17, 2007)

rainyday said:


> AM, thanks for posting that shoe link (for the Propet Tampa). Got a pair and love them. Just checked today and Zappos has them in brown and black as well now.
> 
> Also, have you seen this new Propet shoe? Only goes up to WW, but maybe the top gusset would open wide enough to work for you. They also come in a mint and a blue that are a little less bright.
> 
> http://www.zappos.com/n/bs?q=shorelite



Those are too darn cute! I wish I could afford shoes from somewhere other than payless!


----------



## Tina (Mar 17, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Hell, I can't sit down in a knee length skirt and still actually be sitting on fabric, it's ass to chair with my backside.



I have the same problem, and that brings me to another rant: I hate that my dresses and skirts are always, and I mean _always_, about six inches shorter in the back than they are in the front. It SUCKS!

Rainy, those are so cute.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 17, 2007)

Jellybean said:


> Ahhh, thanks for the tip! And nice to see a fellow Mac-user!




I've a Mac also, and can surf Old Navy using Netscape.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 18, 2007)

Tina said:


> I have the same problem, and that brings me to another rant: I hate that my dresses and skirts are always, and I mean _always_, about six inches shorter in the back than they are in the front. It SUCKS!


i have that exact problem, only it's shorter in the front than it is in the back. by about three or four inches. I HATE HATE HATE IT.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 18, 2007)

rainyday said:


> AM, thanks for posting that shoe link (for the Propet Tampa). Got a pair and love them. Just checked today and Zappos has them in brown and black as well now.
> 
> Also, have you seen this new Propet shoe? Only goes up to WW, but maybe the top gusset would open wide enough to work for you. They also come in a mint and a blue that are a little less bright.



Rainy those are super cute, but I'm beginning to wonder about my ability to wear any shoes with backs. 

I bought two pairs at Avenue recently... one is fine, fairly low rise from heel to ankle. I've worn them a few times, no issues. 

Another pair, higher in the ankle, I wore for about 2 hours the other night and they split my ankle where my cankle meets my heel - if that makes sense. The skin there is so sensitive that I'm just not sure what I can/can't wear there anymore... and it SUCKSSSSSSSSS. 

I really, really like those though, so I may give them a shot. I think you're right... being the WW with the velcro (being a Propet too) may just be enough to get me in them. 

Thanks for thinking of me!


----------



## BBWTexan (Mar 20, 2007)

Just got my order from Old Navy and I'm super thrilled!

I got this top in 4X and even though it claims to be a 28, it fits me perfectly and I'm a SOLID 32 with huge hips.

http://www.oldnavy.com/browse/product.do?cid=7240&pid=467794&actFltr=true

This top is soooo cute and I love it!

Yay for Old Navy!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm not sure where to stick this, but I was just very disappointed to browse the sleep pants in new patterns (MONKEYS!!!!!) and all the new patterns are only available to a 3x. All the PJs I've purchased from them until now were a 4x, and they're super big and comfy and wonderful. 

I wrote a letter to [email protected] asking that they please continue with their 4x sizing, and that I was disappointed to not find any of the new sleep line available in the sizes that were available before. 

Often the 4x's are sold out, so I don't understand why it's an issue to carry them???? 

Anyway, if anyone else wants to drop a line in support of the 4x sizes, please do!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 21, 2007)

BBWTexan said:


> Just got my order from Old Navy and I'm super thrilled!
> 
> I got this top in 4X and even though it claims to be a 28, it fits me perfectly and I'm a SOLID 32 with huge hips.
> 
> ...


Oh I'm so glad you mentioned this! I've thought about this top - but just thought it wasn't a flattering style for fat women. Too structured or something. 

And it's on _sale _now! yay!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 21, 2007)

BBWTexan said:


> Just got my order from Old Navy and I'm super thrilled!
> I got this top in 4X and even though it claims to be a 28, it fits me perfectly and I'm a SOLID 32 with huge hips.
> http://www.oldnavy.com/browse/product.do?cid=7240&pid=467794&actFltr=true
> This top is soooo cute and I love it!
> Yay for Old Navy!



Realllllllllyyyyy...this is great to know--never would have guessed either. Thanks!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 21, 2007)

oh wow, Old Navy has a bandeau/tube top thing:

http://www.oldnavy.com/browse/product.do?cid=5597&pid=485288&scid=485288012

I wonder if that's the most hilariously ineffective piece of clothing or if it works....


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 21, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> oh wow, Old Navy has a bandeau/tube top thing:
> 
> http://www.oldnavy.com/browse/product.do?cid=5597&pid=485288&scid=485288012
> 
> I wonder if that's the most hilariously ineffective piece of clothing or if it works....



With the right bra (I would nix the see-through straps, myself), I think that would be very pretty.


----------



## BBWTexan (Mar 21, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Oh I'm so glad you mentioned this! I've thought about this top - but just thought it wasn't a flattering style for fat women. Too structured or something.
> 
> And it's on _sale _now! yay!



Things always go on sale AFTER I order them... heh.

As for it fitting and being flattering, I think it's going to depend on body type. I definitely fall into the 'pear' category, so I was really worried about the top fitting over my hips, but amazingly enough, it does. In fact, I think that any true size 28 who orders this in a 4X is going to be disappointed because it's going to be HUGE!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 21, 2007)

BBWTexan said:


> Things always go on sale AFTER I order them... heh.


If you ordered this recently, say... within a week or 10 days - call them up and ask for the price reduction. Companies will often do that, and it's something not many people take advantage of. The worst that can happen is they say no. 


> As for it fitting and being flattering, I think it's going to depend on body type. I definitely fall into the 'pear' category, so I was really worried about the top fitting over my hips, but amazingly enough, it does. In fact, I think that any true size 28 who orders this in a 4X is going to be disappointed because it's going to be HUGE!


In terms of the fit - I believe what someone (I think it was LovesBHMs) said about Old Navy and how they create their larger sizes. They just added inches to existing designs, instead of having plus-size fit models to create new patterns. The result is that a lot of their clothing is just WAY too big - I've bought sleep pants from them that I just swim in. This is fine by me, however, because I'd rather have things too big so I can then order a size down if I need to. I try to spread the word around so that bigger women, who might think they can't shop there, understand that even though it says 3X or 4X - it might actually be more 5-6X.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 21, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> oh wow, Old Navy has a bandeau/tube top thing:
> 
> http://www.oldnavy.com/browse/product.do?cid=5597&pid=485288&scid=485288012
> 
> I wonder if that's the most hilariously ineffective piece of clothing or if it works....



When that goes on sale..I'm getting one..LOL

as far as the clear straps..sadly..I have to use them..because my girls are just too big in my strapless bra not too.

But..I don't care..I strut my stuff and look mighty fine with or without straps 

You should get one Liz


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm wondering about the length of tops from Old Navy, are they fairly long? I like to cover my belly if I can.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 21, 2007)

DeniseW said:


> I'm wondering about the length of tops from Old Navy, are they fairly long? I like to cover my belly if I can.



To me they are the perfect length. They're not down around my thighs, and they're not over my jeans. They seem to hit me about mid-lower belly (tanks and scoop neck t's are what I'm referencing).


----------



## rainyday (Mar 21, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Rainy those are super cute, but I'm beginning to wonder about my ability to wear any shoes with backs...I really, really like those though, so I may give them a shot. I think you're right... being the WW with the velcro (being a Propet too) may just be enough to get me in them.



Update: I tried on a pair yesterday and I'm thinking now they wouldn't work for someone with a foot wider than WW. Because there's no gussett under the opening on top, that V spreads fairly wide even in the correct size and might look weird exposing skin there. The heel is also fairly cut in--not enough to make it unwearable, but with cankles it would be problematic because it's high. It's comfy otherwise if you're a WW.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 21, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Update: I tried on a pair yesterday and I'm thinking now they wouldn't work for someone with a foot wider than WW. Because there's no gussett under the opening on top, that V spreads fairly wide even in the correct size and might look weird exposing skin there. The heel is also fairly cut in--not enough to make it unwearable, but with cankles it would be problematic because it's high. It's comfy otherwise if you're a WW.



Thanks rainy, I appreciate that. I think I wouldn't care about my foot showing, but I wonder if the straps would even close then, and the heel (given my recent issue) seems like it will be too high. 

Booo-hiisssss. 

For any with fit problems similar to mine, I recently purchased these and they're GREAT... very comfy, plenty wide enough for me, and they're just a straight 11 (they don't come in wides, I was just praying for the best considering they're a tie shoe and a sneaker): 

They come in 6 colors, at Keds.com: http://tinyurl.com/2v2epq 

View attachment 161590_1_alv_93.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 21, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Thanks rainy, I appreciate that. I think I wouldn't care about my foot showing, but I wonder if the straps would even close then, and the heel (given my recent issue) seems like it will be too high.
> 
> Booo-hiisssss.
> 
> ...



I think they'll work...you may have to invest in longer laces though!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 21, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I think they'll work...you may have to invest in longer laces though!



OH I have them, they're here and they work GREAT... which is why I posted to recommend them.  The laces "just" fit... so even those work! 

I actually bought them about a month and a half ago, I just kept forgetting to mention them.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 21, 2007)

*I will not become a clothes horse - I will not become a clothes horse - I will not become a clothes horse - I will not become a clothes horse - I will not become a clothes horse - I will not become a clothes horse*


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 21, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> *I will not become a clothes horse - I will not become a clothes horse - I will not become a clothes horse - I will not become a clothes horse - I will not become a clothes horse - I will not become a clothes horse*




hahaha, too late for me!!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 21, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> OH I have them, they're here and they work GREAT... which is why I posted to recommend them.  The laces "just" fit... so even those work!
> 
> I actually bought them about a month and a half ago, I just kept forgetting to mention them.



LMFAO..I didn't notice the WAS in your post..can't read today..lol


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 22, 2007)

1. BBWT...thanks again for the headsup...I ordered the shirt in 4X! I will be very curious to see how it fits.

2. I also bought the bateau/boatneck top; I couldn't resist despite OY! as ever, not being sure about how to handle the Bra Situation with a neckline like this:







3. Thanks for the links, Sammy. I'm not sure that strapless would work with me (seems to small), but I should probably think about trying it out...hmmmm!

4.


MisticalMisty said:


> When that goes on sale..I'm getting one..LOL
> as far as the clear straps..sadly..I have to use them..because my girls are just too big in my strapless bra not too.
> But..I don't care..I strut my stuff and look mighty fine with or without straps



That top is totally you, Misty...can see you in it!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 22, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> 3. Thanks for the links, Sammy. I'm not sure that strapless would work with me (seems to small), but I should probably think about trying it out...hmmmm!



The Lane Bryant Cacique convertible strap bra runs a full _TWO SIZES TOO BIG_, so do please go to a store and try one on. If you're a (for instance) 46DD, try a 42DD.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 22, 2007)

So it's the band size that runs large, not the cup size? Do you know what size they go up to?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 22, 2007)

Yes, the band size - not the cup size. On the link, they seem to sell up to a size 44, though I _swear _when I bought mine over 2 years ago in-store, that they were selling up to a 46. Back then I was wearing a 46 in some styles - yet in that bra, a 42 fit me perfectly. Theoretically, that would mean someone wearing a size 50 could wear the size 46 in that bra. But I caution people to try them on in the store just in case LB has caught on and fixed the over-sizing, and also so buyers don't waste any shipping dollars.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 23, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> The Lane Bryant Cacique convertible strap bra runs a full _TWO SIZES TOO BIG_, so do please go to a store and try one on. If you're a (for instance) 46DD, try a 42DD.



umm..that's not true for all of them. I'm a 50ddd and I had to get an extender for a 46


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 23, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Yes, the band size - not the cup size. On the link, they seem to sell up to a size 44, though I _swear _when I bought mine over 2 years ago in-store, that they were selling up to a 46. Back then I was wearing a 46 in some styles - yet in that bra, a 42 fit me perfectly. Theoretically, that would mean someone wearing a size 50 could wear the size 46 in that bra. But I caution people to try them on in the store just in case LB has caught on and fixed the over-sizing, and also so buyers don't waste any shipping dollars.



lol..Keep reading Misty. I bought mine this summer Rainy right before vegas. I found a 46dd in store. I have to have an extender for it and I'm a 48/50 now. So, I would do like Sam says and go to the store.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 23, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> That top is totally you, Misty...can see you in it!



Thanks Liz  Hopefully I'll get a chance to buy it before they are completely gone.


----------



## BBWTexan (Mar 23, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> 1. BBWT...thanks again for the headsup...I ordered the shirt in 4X! I will be very curious to see how it fits.



You're very welcome... please report back and let us know how it works out.

I'm actually wearing mine for the first time today and I love it. Plus, I've already had two different people at different stores compliment me on it! All good on this end.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 23, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Yes, the band size - not the cup size. On the link, they seem to sell up to a size 44, though I _swear _when I bought mine over 2 years ago in-store, that they were selling up to a 46. Back then I was wearing a 46 in some styles - yet in that bra, a 42 fit me perfectly. Theoretically, that would mean someone wearing a size 50 could wear the size 46 in that bra. But I caution people to try them on in the store just in case LB has caught on and fixed the over-sizing, and also so buyers don't waste any shipping dollars.



yeah, the *store* ones are still running big - small - how do you put it? I mean...I wear a 46 band from there, and I am NOT a 46 (it's 50-somethin). So....maybe that'd work.


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 23, 2007)

I found a new shoe catalogue and they had some realllllly cute larger size shoes...not only wide wide wide, but i wear a 12 and they even had some 13, i looked on line, and the on line store doesnt have as much product as the catalogue...but i am so happy with them, i will be ordering soon, i will keep ya posted...they have a whole section of BIG WIDE shoes for reasonable prices (for my size feet, less than 50 is good, less than 40 even better!!) so, check out cowardshoe.com (and no, i dont own stock, but maybe i should, hmmm)


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 23, 2007)

BBWTexan said:


> You're very welcome... please report back and let us know how it works out.
> 
> I'm actually wearing mine for the first time today and I love it. Plus, I've already had two different people at different stores compliment me on it! All good on this end.



yay!  fun.


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 23, 2007)

I can vouch for the bra extender thing. I got a strapless bra (with extra nude straps) in LB a few yrs ago & the largest size they had was 44B and I'm 48B so I got it & had to add extenders to it. I think I had to add 2 or 3 to it. I got some clear straps for it. Since they weren't in plus sizes I ahd to buy 4 & hook 2 together on each side to make them the right length. The underwire in the bra cut into me & hurt so I cut a slit int he bra & took it out & then re-sewed it up. Good to hear they are running larger now...


----------



## rainyday (Mar 24, 2007)

Sammie and everyone else, thanks for the info.


----------



## ItalianBBWlover (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi Ann...can i ask you just a curiosity?
Where you bought the beautiful shoes you have in your paysite sets number 19 and 52??thanks!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 24, 2007)

ItalianBBWlover said:


> Hi Ann...can i ask you just a curiosity?
> Where you bought the beautiful shoes you have in your paysite sets number 19 and 52??thanks!



They're black/lace up?

I got those at a place online called http://www.electriqueboutique.com

If my foot fit in more sexy shoes for pics, I'd buy everything there... most of their shoes are from 10-20 dollars a pair! CHEAP!


----------



## crazygrad (Mar 24, 2007)

so how is electric boutique to order from? I saw a cute outfit- good service?


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 24, 2007)

crazygrad said:


> so how is electric boutique to order from? I saw a cute outfit- good service?


This was quite a while ago, so I can only say my experience was odd....

I ordered the shoes in two colors, paid through paypal, only got one pair of the shoes. I don't recall if I got a refund for the missing pair or even contacted them... it was just too long ago. 

I think I'd order from them again, I'd just be really careful about knowing what I paid for/get, etc.


----------



## cherylharrell (Mar 25, 2007)

Yesterday when I was in Lane Bryant, I tried on one of the clear stap bras. The largest size they had was a 44B & I am a 48B. It was too snug. In order to wear it I'd have to get several bras extenders & hook to it. I think I better get the one I saw in the Lane Bryant Or Roamans catalog THey ahd it in 48B...


----------



## ItalianBBWlover (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the site and also for your reply! it's very beautiful and cheap!!
Yes they're black/lace up,very nice.And your pink slippers (of the beach set)??i think are very nice also the purple shoes you wear on number 52 set..they are very nice for a girl...


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 25, 2007)

ItalianBBWlover said:


> Thanks a lot for the site and also for your reply! it's very beautiful and cheap!!
> Yes they're black/lace up,very nice.And your pink slippers (of the beach set)??i think are very nice also the purple shoes you wear on number 52 set..they are very nice for a girl...




Okay, the pink shoes at the beach were from Payless or Avenue I think... two years ago. The "purple" are actually sort of a brown color, and they're from a company called Propet, named Ridge Walker. They don't make them anymore, which is a shame because they're almost all I wear in everyday life.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 26, 2007)

Okay, I'm sorry to say that the cute top that worked for Text didn't work for me--but the boatneck one is great. Just got in mail today.

Also: the ribbed tanks I bought from Old Navy a few months ago continue to ROCK. I really really love them. They're well-made and comfy and hella cheap. Really good deal.

eta: my ass is so huge these days, doesn't fit in anything. But I think it's actually about the cut, the reason that the blousy-thing didn't fit. But still. Dang. You ever have one of those days? This sounds all weight-boardy, but I mean it sartorially. Doesn't wanna fit in anything.


----------



## ItalianBBWlover (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks again for your nice reply at my post!
Yes is a shame that nice,comfortable and good shoes are no longer producted...i hope they will make soon some new...good shoes!
A big hug thanks!i love you always


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 27, 2007)

I love when a guy appreciates shoes, lol.


----------



## ItalianBBWlover (Mar 28, 2007)

Really?i love shoes..and i like to search also female shoes for wonderful girls!


----------

